# Looking for business partner for 24hr gym



## jlin (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have been doing a lot of work preparing the cashflow and business plan to start up a new 24/7 gym in Perth but having had discussions with the bank, it was not possible for me to secure a loan.

I am now looking for a passionate and motivated business partner to get on board with the capital to work together and get the business going.

I have contacted all the suppliers and installers for the premise, including softwares etc but would value another person's input to the business.

This is my first time at a business and being only 25 years old, I would really value someone with experience in business start up to make this work.

If you are interested, please write back to me and we can organise a time to meet up over a coffee to discuss this opportunity further.

Many thanks

James.


----------

